# Intel Pro/1000 PT quad port

## Rob101

Hi Y'all,

I'm doing a fresh install of hardened gentoo amdx64 on an Intel S5500HCV board with dual quad-core E 5506's.

I have an Intel Pro/1000 PT quad port in addition to the two on-board controlers.

I'm trying to get the quad-port card to be detected/ work.

The kernel i'm using is 2.6.29 gentoo hardened.

I can't even see the adapters in lspc, let alone get the kernel supplied drivers to see the card.

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation QuickPath Architecture I/O Hub to ESI Port (rev 13)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation QuickPath Architecture I/O Hub PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev 13)

00:03.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation QuickPath Architecture I/O Hub PCI Express Root Port 3 (rev 13)

00:07.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation QuickPath Architecture I/O Hub PCI Express Root Port 7 (rev 13)

00:09.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation QuickPath Architecture I/O Hub PCI Express Root Port 9 (rev 13)

00:10.0 PIC: Intel Corporation QuickPath Interconnect Physical and Link Layer Registers Port 0 (rev 13)

00:10.1 PIC: Intel Corporation QuickPath Interconnect Routing and Protocol Layer Registers Port 0 (rev 13)

00:11.0 PIC: Intel Corporation QuickPath Interconnect Physical and Link Layer Registers Port 1 (rev 13)

00:11.1 PIC: Intel Corporation QuickPath Interconnect Routing and Protocol Layer Registers Port 1 (rev 13)

00:13.0 PIC: Intel Corporation QuickPath Architecture I/O Hub I/OxAPIC Interrupt Controller (rev 13)

00:14.0 PIC: Intel Corporation QuickPath Architecture I/O Hub System Management Registers (rev 13)

00:14.1 PIC: Intel Corporation QuickPath Architecture I/O Hub GPIO and Scratch Pad Registers (rev 13)

00:14.2 PIC: Intel Corporation QuickPath Architecture I/O Hub Control Status and RAS Registers (rev 13)

00:14.3 PIC: Intel Corporation QuickPath Architecture I/O Hub Throttle Registers (rev 13)

00:15.0 PIC: Intel Corporation Trusted Execution Technology Registers (rev 13)

00:16.0 System peripheral: Intel Corporation DMA Engine (rev 13)

00:16.1 System peripheral: Intel Corporation DMA Engine (rev 13)

00:16.2 System peripheral: Intel Corporation DMA Engine (rev 13)

00:16.3 System peripheral: Intel Corporation DMA Engine (rev 13)

00:16.4 System peripheral: Intel Corporation DMA Engine (rev 13)

00:16.5 System peripheral: Intel Corporation DMA Engine (rev 13)

00:16.6 System peripheral: Intel Corporation DMA Engine (rev 13)

00:16.7 System peripheral: Intel Corporation DMA Engine (rev 13)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5

00:1a.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #6

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) PCI Express Port 1

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) PCI Express Port 5

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev 90)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801JIR (ICH10R) LPC Interface Controller

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) 4 port SATA IDE Controller

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) SMBus Controller

00:1f.5 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) 2 port SATA IDE Controller

01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82575EB Gigabit Network Connection (rev 02)

01:00.1 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82575EB Gigabit Network Connection (rev 02)

05:00.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 80333 Segment-A PCI Express-to-PCI Express Bridge

05:00.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 80333 Segment-B PCI Express-to-PCI Express Bridge

06:0e.0 RAID bus controller: Adaptec AAC-RAID

08:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Matrox Graphics, Inc. MGA G200e [Pilot] ServerEngines (SEP1) (rev 02)
```

Should I follow the instructions on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=601222 and install the Intel supplied drivers?

Any comments/ hints/ suggestions?

----------

## cach0rr0

EDIT: removed my irrelevant garbage, as the poster below me has pointed out e1000e is correct, and e1000 is incorrect. 

I also see the device in question here, if I'm not mistaken

```

01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82575EB Gigabit Network Connection (rev 02)

01:00.1 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82575EB Gigabit Network Connection (rev 02) 

```

----------

## snIP3r

hi!

according to the intel page (http://www.intel.com/design/network/products/lan/controllers/82575EB.htm) you have to enable the e1000e driver cause the nic's chipset is pci-express. for this you can use the kernel build-in driver or if you like the driver published on intel page. after this you should be able to use the nics.

HTH

snIP3r

----------

## Rob101

I think that those two ports are the on board gig adapters:

```
01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82575EB Gigabit Network Connection (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 34dc

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 40

        Memory at b1c20000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=128K]

        I/O ports at 1020 [size=32]

        Memory at b1c44000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

        Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [50] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Count=1/1 Enable-

        Capabilities: [60] MSI-X: Enable+ Mask- TabSize=10

        Capabilities: [a0] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

        Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

                UESta:  DLP- SDES- TLP- FCP- CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF- MalfTLP- ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSVoil-

                UEMsk:  DLP- SDES- TLP- FCP- CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF- MalfTLP- ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSVoil-

                UESvrt: DLP+ SDES- TLP- FCP+ CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF+ MalfTLP+ ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSVoil-

                CESta:  RxErr- BadTLP- BadDLLP+ Rollover- Timeout- NonFatalErr+

                CESta:  RxErr- BadTLP- BadDLLP- Rollover- Timeout- NonFatalErr+

                AERCap: First Error Pointer: 00, GenCap- CGenEn- ChkCap- ChkEn-

        Capabilities: [140] Device Serial Number 45-57-af-ff-ff-17-15-00

        Kernel driver in use: igb

```

and the kernel driver seems to be igb....

In lspci, there is no mention of four more adapters or a device with four interfaces....

Though I will try the e1000e module again....

----------

## snIP3r

hi again!

ahhh, ok, igb. but now after checking the lspci output again is see what you mean. there has to be an additional line with the quad nic card. i assume the quad-nic card is not recognized by bios also. perhaps some additional chipset driver is missing? are you sure the card is working properly?

just my 2 cents

snIP3r

----------

## Rob101

Thanks for your input snIP3r.

I'm not 100% sure i have everything in the kernel (i just found out i missed a DMA options and am re-compiling now.)

I'm also re-looking at the gentoo handbook for more advice on options i shound enable and modules i shoud emerge.

Generally i like a very feature-less install for low maintainence and high stability.

the card is supposed to be good because this box was certified by the vendor.

Which means jack to me, so i'm going to take it out and try it in another windoze box shortly.

----------

## snIP3r

 *Rob101 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Generally i like a very feature-less install for low maintainence and high stability.
> 
> 

 

 :Smile:  gentoo has very much features and IHMO maintenance is very high (because of installation of new packages from source). but also stability is very high.

for a general kernel config you can make a 

```

make defconfig

```

 ..oo00(i hope this is right)

in /usr/src/linux. then you can modify kernel settings for your hardware.

HTH

snIP3r

----------

## Rob101

Heya Snipes,

Configuring a kernel with that make parameter produced a kernel that would not boot into the filesystem on /dev/sda3.

I'm trying to get it to boot now, it missed aacraid.

I'm not confidenet this will work.... do you have any other suggestions, please.

Rob

----------

## snIP3r

 *Rob101 wrote:*   

> Heya Snipes,
> 
> Configuring a kernel with that make parameter produced a kernel that would not boot into the filesystem on /dev/sda3.
> 
> I'm trying to get it to boot now, it missed aacraid.
> ...

 

hi rob101!

this command creates a default config file as a basis for further modification. next you have to change settings (e.g. hardware drivers) suitable for your hardware config.

check this page for further info: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=7

HTH

snIP3r

----------

## cach0rr0

would it be possible to post lspci -n

as well dump your kernel .config to pastebin.ca ?

----------

## Rob101

thanks for your efforts so far everyone.

At this time i have a working, stable kernel config for hardened sources 2.6.29

.config will follow later today, i killed it by make defconfig.

cach0rr0,

   I have used the funky tool in your sig, but it does not really give me anthing i did not already have installed at that time. I think.

lspci -n

```

00:00.0 0600: 8086:3403 (rev 13)

00:01.0 0604: 8086:3408 (rev 13)

00:03.0 0604: 8086:340a (rev 13)

00:07.0 0604: 8086:340e (rev 13)

00:09.0 0604: 8086:3410 (rev 13)

00:10.0 0800: 8086:3425 (rev 13)

00:10.1 0800: 8086:3426 (rev 13)

00:11.0 0800: 8086:3427 (rev 13)

00:11.1 0800: 8086:3428 (rev 13)

00:13.0 0800: 8086:342d (rev 13)

00:14.0 0800: 8086:342e (rev 13)

00:14.1 0800: 8086:3422 (rev 13)

00:14.2 0800: 8086:3423 (rev 13)

00:14.3 0800: 8086:3438 (rev 13)

00:15.0 0800: 8086:342f (rev 13)

00:16.0 0880: 8086:3430 (rev 13)

00:16.1 0880: 8086:3431 (rev 13)

00:16.2 0880: 8086:3432 (rev 13)

00:16.3 0880: 8086:3433 (rev 13)

00:16.4 0880: 8086:3429 (rev 13)

00:16.5 0880: 8086:342a (rev 13)

00:16.6 0880: 8086:342b (rev 13)

00:16.7 0880: 8086:342c (rev 13)

00:1a.0 0c03: 8086:3a37

00:1a.1 0c03: 8086:3a38

00:1a.2 0c03: 8086:3a39

00:1a.7 0c03: 8086:3a3c

00:1c.0 0604: 8086:3a40

00:1c.4 0604: 8086:3a48

00:1d.0 0c03: 8086:3a34

00:1d.1 0c03: 8086:3a35

00:1d.2 0c03: 8086:3a36

00:1d.7 0c03: 8086:3a3a

00:1e.0 0604: 8086:244e (rev 90)

00:1f.0 0601: 8086:3a16

00:1f.2 0101: 8086:3a20

00:1f.3 0c05: 8086:3a30

00:1f.5 0101: 8086:3a26

01:00.0 0200: 8086:10a7 (rev 02)

01:00.1 0200: 8086:10a7 (rev 02)

05:00.0 0604: 8086:0370

05:00.2 0604: 8086:0372

06:0e.0 0104: 9005:0285

08:00.0 0300: 102b:0522 (rev 02)
```

----------

## Rob101

pastebin location for .config file

http://pastebin.ca/1529114

----------

## Rob101

At this time I have found no solution to this problem.

If anyone has any suggestions, feel free to post here and I will check back periodically.

----------

## snIP3r

hi again Rob101!

have you tried booting a live cd from another distribution (perhaps ubuntu or debian) and check the recognition of the quad nic card? the missing line of the card in lspci makes me still wonder...

HTH

snIP3r

----------

## Rob101

Excellent idea.

i'll try later today.

----------

## Rob101

I downloaded and booted ubuntu-9.04-server-amd64.iso.

lspci does not detect the card (beyond the two interfaces on board), nor does it load anything beyond eth0 and eth1.

I put the card into a dell Optiplex 745 and windows detected the card with the intention of loading/finding drivers for it.

doh.

----------

## snIP3r

 *Rob101 wrote:*   

> I downloaded and booted ubuntu-9.04-server-amd64.iso.
> 
> lspci does not detect the card (beyond the two interfaces on board), nor does it load anything beyond eth0 and eth1.
> 
> I put the card into a dell Optiplex 745 and windows detected the card with the intention of loading/finding drivers for it.
> ...

 

hmmm... thats astonishing and i assume no gentoo specific problem... for me this indicates that the card cannot be recognized within this board. can you boot the dell optiplex 745 with the ubuntu server cd and check if the quad nic card is recognized there?

HTH

snIP3r

----------

## Rob101

Booting with a gentoo liveCD (via USB) in the dell box detected the card of interfaces.

damn.

I guess linux can't see something on the i7 board.

(edit: change 'linux' to 'gentoo')

----------

## snIP3r

 *Rob101 wrote:*   

> Booting with a gentoo liveCD (via USB) in the dell box detected the card of interfaces.
> 
> damn.
> 
> I guess linux can't see something on the i7 board.
> ...

 

good to read that the card is detected at all. perhaps you need some newer kernel...

HTH

snIP3r

----------

